# J'en suis amoureux.



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


----------



## naas (30 Avril 2005)

elle est rose ? j'ai bon là ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



ravi que tu te déclares   

j'te sentais un peu timide, là


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:




bête


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2005)

une poupée ?


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> une poupée ?


:d


pire


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Avril 2005)

une escalope ???!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2005)

Le sujet de Michel Boumboum Nascar et le tien SM me font penser à ce site : ca devrait nous aider à trouver la réponse


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> une escalope ???!!!


j'avais pas pensé à l'infidélité mais là tu me tentes


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

À genoux, escalope !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Avril 2005)

Dr. Zoïberg sors de ce corps


----------



## poildep (30 Avril 2005)

hum


----------



## guytantakul (30 Avril 2005)

Quand à genoux tu sera, de ce corps on ne me verra  
(je prends 10 minutes de rab pour faire mes petites affaires, hein ?)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



chienne


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Avril 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> À genoux, escalope !



_Madame_ escalope


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



De qui qu'on cause ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> De qui qu'on cause ?



tu es prié de garder ton sérieux quand tu poses une question


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu es prié de garder ton sérieux quand tu poses une question



Il faut que j'enlève le smiley


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que j'enlève le smiley



impertinent, en plus   

_et merci de bien vouloir remettre un avatar: tu es limite indécent_   :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> impertinent, en plus
> 
> _et merci de bien vouloir remettre un avatar: tu es limite indécent_   :rateau:



c'est vrai je ne porte pas la culotte        - si tu ne comprends pas je t'explique


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet de Michel Boumboum Nascar et le tien SM me font penser à ce site : ca devrait nous aider à trouver la réponse



Et la réponse est : 

_#

#19  Je devine que c'est la *crasse du nombril*?
 Oui ,  Non , De peu 
18.	  	Est-ce une partie de quelque chose de plus grand? Oui.
17.	  	Je devine que c'est crasse de doigts de pied? De peu.
 Oui ,  Non , De peu 
16.	  	Est-ce utile? Non.
 	  	Peut-on l'utiliser dans des lieux très reculés? Inconnue.
 	  	Cela peut-il avoir différentes couleurs? Inconnue.
 	  	Peut-on le trouver dans une classe de cours? Inconnue.
15.	  	Est-ce ennuyeux? Oui.
 	  	Peut-on l'envoyer par la poste? Inconnue.
14.	  	Peut-on le contrôler? Généralement.
 	  	Peut-on le trouver dans une ferme? Inconnue.
13.	  	Peut-on jouer avec? Oui.
 	  	Est-ce lisse? Inconnue.
 	  	Peut-on le trouver dans un bureau? Inconnue.
 	  	Cela se trouve-t-il dehors? Inconnue.
12.	  	Peut-on le trouver dans de nombreux styles différents? Non.
11.	  	Cela sent-il quelque chose? Oui.
10.	  	Peut-on l'acheter? Non.
9.	  	Cela est-il fabriqué? Non.
 	  	Est-ce vivant? Inconnue.
8.	  	Cela a-t-il des racines? Non.
 	  	Est-ce rond? Inconnue.
7.	  	Est-ce une variété de fruit? Non.
6.	  	Est-ce petit? Oui.
5.	  	Cela contient-il beaucoup d'eau? Probablement.
4.	  	Peut-on l'utiliser plus d'une fois? Cela dépend.
3.	  	Peut-on le tenir dans la main? Probablement.
2.	  	Peut-on l'offrir en cadeau? Non.
1.	  	Peut-on le laver? Probablement.
 	  	Il est classifié comme Inconnue._


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et la réponse est :
> 
> _#
> 
> ...



foufoufou


----------



## pixelemon (30 Avril 2005)

la lune ?


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> la lune ?



laquelle...?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> laquelle...?



sailor


----------



## macelene (30 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> sailor



Ah...!!!  c'est l'Or mon bon Siñor...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (30 Avril 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ah...!!!  c'est l'Or mon bon Siñor...



Cela me rappelle un certain "bona nueche muchacha"


----------



## macelene (1 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle un certain "bona nueche muchacha"



Entonces "Buena noche Muchacho"


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> laquelle...?


 :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Entonces "Buena noche Muchacho"



phonétiquement j'avais bon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



En plus elle est musclée...    :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En plus elle est musclée...    :rateau:


C'est d'elle que tu veux parler ?


----------



## iota (2 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


Ca c'est du pin's ! 

@+
iota


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


 Comme tu es bestial :love:


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>



Ah ah, voilà donc ce que mackie voulait dire par "a trouver mieu qune fleure"


----------



## abba zaba (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



repositionnable ?


----------



## toys (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:





moustachu


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



une lampe...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

Que vient faire poildep ici ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


Une voiture ? Alors là j'ai bon ! 
 
Non vraiment pas ?


----------



## iota (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


Morte ou aveugle et sourde si elle est consentante 

@+
iota


----------



## semac (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:




Rrrrrroooh le vilain, tu as craqué, tu t'es commandé une baby-doll sur le net, 50 000 balles la poupée, mais alors avec des seins énormes plus vrai que nature, blonde, brune, tout comme tu veux, et elle se plaint jamais, tu la met dans toutes les positions elle dit rien.
Bref la définition de la femme pour supermoquette.
Enfin femme, homme, poule... peut importe, parlons plutôt d'objet sexuel


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:




ben alors, tu nous la presente ta moto ????


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Rrrrrroooh le vilain, tu as craqué, tu t'es commandé une baby-doll sur le net, 50 000 balles la poupée, mais alors avec des seins énormes plus vrai que nature, blonde, brune, tout comme tu veux, et elle se plaint jamais, tu la met dans toutes les positions elle dit rien.
> Bref la définition de la femme pour supermoquette.
> Enfin femme, homme, poule... peut importe, parlons plutôt d'objet sexuel


J'insiste : une voiture  
MAIS BON... ce qu'il y a dans le coffre on ne sait pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, tu nous la presente ta moto ????



mais... quel accent    :rateau:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, tu nous la presente ta moto ????


Je sais pas pourquoi mais sur MacGe on est très vroum vroum


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, tu nous la presente ta moto ????



Tu vois, tu n'y crois plus...

Comment veux tu qu'on y arrive dans ces conditions...


----------



## jahrom (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



Gonflable ???


----------



## lumai (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


*

Chabadabada Chabadabada... :love:*


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


La mienne aussi elle me plait, farouche, animal ...  toujours au garde à vous dès que j'me lève


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:


Grande !!!


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



 Euh... Mascotte chez Duluxe Valentine     :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



Une lampe?




  :rateau:


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une lampe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah O.K j'vois le genre


----------



## Nobody (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



...phant?


----------



## Marco68 (2 Mai 2005)

Désolé de vous déranger...

Une petite question et je vous fiche la paix ?

Je suis un Pciste de longue, très longue durée, seulement voilà, j'ai installé pear pc (qui tourne lentement, je l'accorde, on émule pas facilement du RISC avec du CISC, hé hé hé), et l'interface de MAC OS X m'a beaucoup plue : mais j'ai des doutes, si je prends le mac mini 1.25 ghz avec 512 Mo de RAM, ca correspond à quoi en rendu Pc ? Vous comprenez ce que je veux dire ? Je n'ai que des références Pc !!! Sur tous les sites où j'ai surfé pour me renseigner, il est dit qu'il est moins rapide qu'un pentium mobile 1.5 ghz ?
Je croyais q'un Mac tournait toujours mieux qu'un Pc ? Mais peut-on comparer ces modèles ?
Moi, ce qui m'intéresse, c'est la pratique, pas les benchs de labos...
Un Mac Mini (avec ma config citée plus haut, ca correspondrait à quoi dans mon monde Pc ?...
Merci de me donner vos avis et impressions, car l'achat ou non du Mac mini (qui me servirait un peu comme d'une "expérience") en dépend !!!

PS : un "peut-être" futur switcher, finalement...(Mais je garderai mon Pc..Promis...)


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> ...phant?


Bienvenue au fan club des jeux de mots


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une lampe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il serait peut etre bon de lire le thread en 
entier _entier _


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de vous déranger...
> 
> Une petite question et je vous fiche la paix ?
> 
> ...


je t'ai répondu sur l'autre fil 
ici tu es dans les bas fonds de macgé, tu auras TOUT sauf des infos techniques 
on continue sur l'autre fil


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il serait peut etre bon de lire le thread en
> entier _entier _




je poste mes images de la lampe la prochaine fois, au lien de les filer a supermoquette :rateau:


----------



## miosis (2 Mai 2005)

Marco68 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de vous déranger...
> 
> Une petite question et je vous fiche la paix ?
> 
> Je suis un Pciste de longue, très longue durée, seulement voilà, j'ai installé pear pc (qui tourne lentement, je l'accorde, on émule pas facilement du RISC avec du CISC, hé hé hé), et l'interface de MAC O




D' abord tu es pas dans le bon sujet, mais faudrait peut-être créer un sujet switcher. 
la difference en un mini mac et ton pentium 1,5ghz, c'est que mac ça marche !!!
j'en parle en connaissance de cause, ayant pratiqué un pc pendant 5 ans


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je poste mes images de la lampe la prochaine fois, au lien de les filer a supermoquette :rateau:



non plus


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> D' abord tu es pas dans le bon sujet, mais faudrait peut-être créer un sujet switcher.
> la difference en un mini mac et ton pentium 1,5ghz, c'est que mac ça marche !!!
> j'en parle en connaissance de cause, ayant pratiqué un pc pendant 5 ans


son fil est ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

miosis a dit:
			
		

> D' abord tu es pas dans le bon sujet, mais faudrait peut-être créer un sujet switcher.
> la difference en un mini mac et ton pentium 1,5ghz, c'est que mac ça marche !!!
> j'en parle en connaissance de cause, ayant pratiqué un pc pendant 5 ans




Allo ?! Naas vient de raccompagner marco dans le sujet adéquat. Merci quand meme pour lui.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> son fil est ici



Arf ! Qu'est-ce qu'on disait déjà ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Qu'est-ce qu'on disait déjà ?


 On parlait des amours de jeunesse de SuperMoumoutte :rateau:


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2005)

on parlait d'un moustachu avec des grosses lunettes qui fait croire qu'il est suisse :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Il serait peut etre bon de lire le thread en
> entier _entier _



Moi j'ai mis un lien


----------



## Malow (2 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mis un lien



c'est vrai   :love:


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:




une peau de vache ?


----------



## N°6 (2 Mai 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> on parlait d'un moustachu avec des grosses lunettes qui fait croire qu'il est suisse :rateau:



une peau de vache Milka ? :rateau:


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence : Elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu...



 :love:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

une machine a fondu usb


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

Ca vole encore bas ici a ce que je vois...  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ca vole encore bas ici a ce que je vois...  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Tu dis ça parce que t'es en colère...


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

Detrompes-toi mon mignon :love:


C'est just que parfois vous avez des sujets de conversations tres... comment dire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Oui. "Comment dire", c'est le mot...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Detrompes-toi mon mignon :love:
> 
> 
> C'est just que parfois vous avez des sujets de conversations tres... comment dire...


... des sujets de conversation d'une très haute volée intellectuelle, j'allais le dire  
Parfaitement !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> C'est just que parfois vous avez des sujets de conversations tres... comment dire...



... intéressantes... (ok, je comprends que tu n'oses pas te l'avouer)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Detrompes-toi mon mignon :love:
> 
> 
> C'est just que parfois vous avez des sujets de conversations tres... comment dire...



ta pudeur t'honore


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

le ton léger ok, mais inutile de devenir lourd


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> ... des sujets de conversation d'une très haute volée intellectuelle, j'allais le dire
> Parfaitement !



On n'a jamais dit qu'on était sur un forum littéraire, non plus...


----------



## minime (3 Mai 2005)

La littérature ça peut très bien être grivois.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Mai 2005)

Certes.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le ton léger ok, mais inutile de devenir lourd



Finn: la "Roberval"© du bar


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

c'est le printemps, les edelweisss passeront elles l'été ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est le printemps, les edelweisss passeront elles l'été ?


 Encore une des grandes questions existencielles...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Finn: la "Roberval"© du bar








pffffffff suis pas lourde moi      
j'ai seulement 3 kg de trop !!!!!


----------



## Grug (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff suis pas lourde moi
> j'ai seulement 3 kg de trop !!!!!


 ah, quand même


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff suis pas lourde moi
> j'ai seulement 3 kg de trop !!!!!



Oui, mais pour les kilos, ça dépend si tu comptes en kilo de plumes ou en kilo de plomb...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah, quand même





ça veut dire quoi ton  ??????


suis pas une poissone svelte moi !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais pour les kilos, ça dépend si tu comptes en kilo de plumes ou en kilo de plomb...




3 kg sa reste 3 kg , en plume , fer ou diamants !!!


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le thon léger ok, mais inutile de devenir lourd





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi thon  ??????
> 
> 
> suis pas une poissone svelte moi !!!!



Complètement surréaliste !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi ton  ??????
> 
> 
> suis pas une poissone svelte moi !!!!


Tu voudrais pas nous faire croire non plus que t'as que la peau sur les arêtes ?


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 kg sa reste 3 kg , en plume , fer ou diamants !!!



Allez, dans ton cas, je suis sûr que ce sont 3 kilos d'amour !  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 kg sa reste 3 kg , en plume , fer ou diamants !!!



Ah non, 3 Kg en diamant, ça se transforme assez rapidement en impôt sur la fortune, et s'il t'en reste vingt grammes, t'as du bol !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, 3 Kg en diamant, ça se transforme assez rapidement en impôt sur la fortune, et s'il t'en reste vingt grammes, t'as du bol !


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

si on les ecoute elles ont toutes 3 kilo de trop !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si on les ecoute elles ont toutes 3 kilo de trop !


... et plusieurs années de moins


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si on les ecoute elles ont toutes 3 kilo de trop !



Et souvent c'est vrai...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> si on les ecoute elles ont toutes 3 kilo de trop !



Vi, reste à faire le tri entre celles qu'ont oublié de mettre la virgule avant le 3, et celles qu'ont négligé de mettre le zéro après !


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Vi, reste à faire le tri entre celles qu'ont oublié de mettre la virgule avant le 3, et celles qu'ont négligé de mettre le zéro après !


 
Euh, ça se voit vite ça !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et souvent c'est vrai...





autant annoncer la couleur tout de suite ....
et le meilleur on le laisse venir


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> autant annoncer la couleur tout de suite ....
> et le meilleur on le laisse venir


non, s'est pas vrai on laisse tout venir?apres on fait le tri, le plus importent s'est se qui l'y à a l'interieur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non, s'est pas vrai on laisse tout venir?apres on fait le tri, *le plus importent s'est se qui l'y à a l'interieur*.



:affraid: Pourquoi ? Tu les ouvres ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


_Allo ! Scotland Yard ? Je crois que Jack the ripper à migré en France, du côté de Nantes !_


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Pourquoi ? Tu les ouvres ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> 
> _Allo ! Scotland Yard ? Je crois que Jack the ripper à migré en France, du côté de Nantes !_


la vivisection est une specialité de mon coin


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> le ton léger ok, mais inutile de devenir lourd



Pourquoi fermer puis ouvrir de nouveau ce fil ? Ce ne sont pas les sujets de "déconne" qui manquent dans le bar


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi fermer puis ouvrir de nouveau ce fil ? Ce ne sont pas les sujets de "déconne" qui manquent dans le bar



Parce qu'on a pas encore trouvé ce qui fait marcher Supermoquette sur la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi fermer puis ouvrir de nouveau ce fil ? Ce ne sont pas les sujets de "déconne" qui manquent dans le bar



pour faire parler les bavards    :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi fermer puis ouvrir de nouveau ce fil ? Ce ne sont pas les sujets de "déconne" qui manquent dans le bar



Pour passer la serpillère, c'est plus pratique de mettre les chaises sur les tables :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour passer la serpillère, c'est plus pratique de mettre les chaises sur les tables :rateau:


ha enfin une personne qui pense a faire le ménage au noins. passe chez les user de nuit y a des cendrillers a trainé et le sol qui colle .


----------



## N°6 (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> passe chez les user de nuit y a des cendrillers a trainé et le sol qui colle .



:hein: De quoi ? :mouais:  Cette trainée de Cendrillon a encore vomi partout après minuit ? C'est ça que tu voulais dire ? :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha enfin une personne qui pense a faire le ménage au noins. passe chez les user de nuit y a des cendrillers a trainé et le sol qui colle .



Je suis au courant : généralement c'est moi qui te fout dehors   :rateau:


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :hein: De quoi ? :mouais: Cette trainée de Cendrillon a encore vomi partout après minuit ? C'est ça que tu voulais dire ? :rateau:


on te l'avait dit sa lui vas pas la bière.
resultat ta fini tout seul encor une foi.
et s'est qui qui lave le sol après?
réponse : pesonne


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> :hein: De quoi ? :mouais:  Cette trainée de Cendrillon a encore vomi partout après minuit ? C'est ça que tu voulais dire ? :rateau:



Pour sur elle a bien changé barbapapa© !


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je suis au courant : généralement c'est moi qui te fout dehors  :rateau:


je suis toujours dans les heures (a 1 ou 2 minutes près).









ps: sa vas les fautes. je fais se que je peut. (peus ou peut)


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ps: sa vas les fautes. je fais se que je peut. (peus ou peut)


peu*x*, c'est bien aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Mais peu, c'est pas le plus adapté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais peu, c'est pas le plus adapté.


en ce qui concerne son orthographe, si...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mai 2005)

Nan, je parlais du nombre de fautes ...


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

je vais ouvrir le tradada des gens qui ne save pas écrire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2005)

pas la peine, il y en a assez comme cela !!!!!!


----------



## toys (3 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine, il y en a assez comme cela !!!!!!



ok je le ferais pas mais alors tous les fauteurs vous se retrouver comme sa dans la mature sans lieux de "culte" s'est dangereux ca


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Mai 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour passer la serpillère, c'est plus pratique de mettre les chaises sur les tables :rateau:



Il reste quelques miettes


----------



## N°6 (4 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ok je le ferais pas mais alors tous les fauteurs vous se retrouver comme sa dans la mature sans lieux de "culte" s'est dangereux ca



   
Ô Mère Nature, pardonne-nous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:



ta main gauche, non, tu es droitier.....

ps: si c'est deja dit, excusez moi mais j'allais pas me taper toute cette lecture....


----------



## jahrom (4 Mai 2005)

Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est...
...Ma mère...


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est...
> ...Ma mère...



ha? c'est pas sa main......je suis decu....


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est...
> ...Ma mère...


SuperMoquette se tape ta mère?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:




bourrée  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Mai 2005)

mouahahhahaahahahaahhaahaahhah :love:


----------



## toys (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:





elle est partie


----------



## iota (4 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Elle me plait comme elle est, farouche, animale. C'est bête, peut-être, mais c'est ce plus qui fait la différence. Elle est... :love:





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



Pas épilée ???


----------

